# Cluster problem.. damn tachometer...



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Lucky me.. I am one of the few who has an tachometer on my instrument cluster... since I have a GXE.....

but...today I had to change some of the bulbs, so I had to remove the entire cluster....

I changed 2 bulbs.... the speedometer and tachometer. After that i re-installed my cluster and realized, that for some reason my Fuel Light was always glowing, even though i had a full tank of gas. 

Then I started up my car, and I realized that my Tachometer doesn't work anymore! So I tried driving it around the block, and when i turned on my left blinker, my tachometer would jump up and down. Meaning that the higher RPM's i am running the higher the needle will bounce back and forth to indicate that my turn signal is on. But when I don't use my turn signal the tachometer doesn't work.

Also my left blinker does't blink anymore only my right one works, even when I turn on my hazards, only the right arrow lights up.


So I went to junkyard and got another cluster, and I tried plugging it in, and the same thing happened, so something must be wrong with the wiring. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

someone? anyone?

Nissan wants $100 to diagnose it, and i can't afford it... 
please ?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Lucky me.. I am one of the few who has an tachometer on my instrument cluster... since I have a GXE.....
> 
> but now.. damn.. today I had to change some of the bulbs and I had to remove the entire cluster....
> 
> ...


That sounds like an electrical problem.... did you put all the connectors back in the right place? or maybe there's a short somewhere.... check the cables for cracking or loose ends...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I bought a new cluster today from a junkyard... and still the same thing.

The Tachometer doesn't work, and the left turn signal doesn't light up on the cluster. But here is what's weird, when i turn on my left turn signal, the tachometer jumps up and down.
So instead of a light lighting up, the tach needle moves up an down about 1 inch or so.

2 clusters .. something must be wrong with the wiring


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I bought a new cluster today from a junkyard... and still the same thing.
> 
> The Tachometer doesn't work, and the left turn signal doesn't light up on the cluster. But here is what's weird, when i turn on my left turn signal, the tachometer jumps up and down.
> So instead of a light lighting up, the tach needle moves up an down about 1 inch or so.
> ...


Yep... something's wrong with the wiring... the funny thing is it was working before... did you double-checked everything again to make sure all is plugged where it suppose to be?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I doubled checked everything and still nothing.

Does anyone have a slight clue about what happened or what I can do? I even lightly sanded off the surface of the connecters for a better connection.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I doubled checked everything and still nothing.
> 
> Does anyone have a slight clue about what happened or what I can do? I even lightly sanded off the surface of the connecters for a better connection. *


I Think toolapcfan is "the one" for that answer... check with the oracle...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Now I realize that this sucks for you but what your describing happening sounds hilarious. Guages doing whatever the hell they please lights going on and off, could you film it?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL.. no i can't.... i have a camera, but no where to hook it up


----------

